
Comments on the MISRA C coding guidelines (2012) - cvs268
http://www.knosof.co.uk/misracom.html
======
0xcde4c3db
> Some rules have their basis in psychological findings, i.e. how developers
> read the source. Such issues are not important in machine generated code
> (because such code is never read by humans).

I wish. Sometimes code generators are also bug generators.

------
legulere
> Software developers working in countries whose keyboards do not offer all of
> the characters required to write C programs will require special equipment,
> or to break this rule.

I've never seen C code actually using trigraphs. The way I heard it, is that
different charactersets in the 70s didn't contain all characters for C. This
was not a problem in 2012 and not even in 2002 or even 1992 I think.

~~~
amadvance
Italian keyboards don't have { and }. In DOS I was using ALT+1+2+3 and
ALT+1+2+5. Now in Linux, I use SHIFT+ALT+[ and SHIFT+ALT+]

After some time, muscle memory does the work, and you don't even realize.

------
notlob
N.B., the MISRA guidelines for C were revised in 2012. This critique is
directed at an older publication.

------
AnimalMuppet
> Rule 6: This rule excludes the use of an EBCDIC character set. No use of IBM
> 370's in embedded systems.

Yeah... um... I wasn't really intending to use a 370 anyway, but thanks for
pointing it out.

~~~
dguaraglia
What? You've moved on already?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Had to. The weight of the 370 was killing the gas mileage.

;-)

------
NinoScript
(Last modified 10 October 2012)

